# Eclatement vitre IPAD AIR



## tilapp30 (15 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Ma fille de 12 ans est équipée depuis Noel dernier d'un IPAD AIR, elle est en prend très soin et nous lui rappelons régulièrement combien cet appareil peut être fragile. Toute la famille s'est cotisée pour lui payer ce petit joujou!!

Il y a environ un mois, alors qu'elle assistait à un match d'improvisation théatrale, elle avait pris son IPAD afin de faire des photos de la soirée. Assise à proximité de grosses enceintes reliées à la sono, la vitre s'est d'un coup éclatée en des dizaines de fissures. Plusieurs témoins assis à côté d'elle, qui regardait les photos, ont constaté ceci. L'appareil n'est pas tombé, n'a pas été heurté et avait en permanence une housse de protection. 

Nous avons porté l'appareil à l'apple store de CAP Costières Nimes où les vendeurs se sont montrés perplexes et nous ont dit qu'il devait partir en expertise chez Apple. 
L'expertise réalisée, Apple nous dit que l'éclatement de la vitre n'est pas possible, cela se produit selon eux si surchauffe, la batterie pourrait gonfler et donc provoquer une explosion de la vitre. Dans notre cas, la batterie est intacte donc cette explication n'est pas retenue.

En toute vraisemblance nous serions de mauvaise foi et cette casse serait de notre faute!!!! Par contre un devis de réparation de 300 euros nous est gentiment adressé!!!

Avez vous à votre connaissance ce genre de pb et d'autres cas similaires?
Quel recours avons nous?
Faut 'il nous adresser à la direction france d'Apple par exemple??

Merci, 
Geoffroy.


----------



## adixya (15 Décembre 2014)

Alors là, le coup de l'explosion due à des vibrations sonores, personne ne le croira, c'est parole contre parole et malheureusement, ça ne semble pas pencher en votre faveur.


----------



## Gwen (15 Décembre 2014)

Franchement, des vibrations sonores qui éclate du Gorilla Glass, je n'ai jamais entendu parlé de ça.

Je comprends les doutes d'Apple. Mais c'est aussi désagréable de payer pour une casse qui n'est pas du a une chute.

Seule solution, faire marcher la responsabilité civile de la personne responsable de la sono. Mais là, bon courage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (16 Décembre 2014)

Oui difficile à prouver... Il faudra qu'un mec fasse exprès de foutre son ipad et film l'explosion pour que l'on puisse y croire et encore...

Tu n'as pas l'apple care + ? Je crois que pour 70de franchise tu as droit à deux casses dite "accidentelle"


----------



## tilapp30 (16 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses,

Adixya, effectivement diffcile à croire et pourtant la triste réalité. L'explosion due à des vibrations sonores est une hypothèse. 

Gwen, la RC de la sono, pourquoi pas, mais  il me semble que la responsabilité incombe plutôt au fabriquant de la tablette, même si ce verre vous parait particulièrement résistant. Vous savez, n'importe quel fabricant de voiture vous dira que sa marque est la meilleure et la plus fiable et pourtant beaucoup de modèles ont des pb de série et des retours, c'est un parallèle mais se contenter de dire c'est une tablette Apple avec un gorilla glass ou je ne sais quoi me parait insuffisant.

Alexis83, non je n'ai pas lApple care, la tablette est déjà assez chère Et je reconnais que cela est difficile à prouver mais en cherchant un peu, je retrouve pas mal de fait divers d'éclatement de vitre sur Iphone et autres appareils de ce type. Il me semble que différents faits divers de cette nature ont d'ailleurs été relayés au niveau national.

Bref les fêtes de Noel approchent et j'aime à penser que le SAV de la multinationale dont le chiffre d'affaire et les résultats se comptent en milliards de dollars seront cléments quand à la prise en garantie de cet appareil.

Joyeux Noel


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (16 Décembre 2014)

Je ne veux pas être pessimiste mais à mon avis la prise en garantit tu vas te la mettre ou je pense sans preuve.


----------



## gmaa (16 Décembre 2014)

La casse peut peut-être s'expliquer par une mise en résonnance de la paroi vitrée près de l'enceinte. C'est un phénomène physique qui peut être puissant!
Des ponts se sont écroulés avec une marche en cadence...
Exemple : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pont_de_la_Basse-Chaîne_(Angers)

Note : Je n'ai pas dit qu'Apple va accepter...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (16 Décembre 2014)

Oui mais de la à prouver que la casse vient de là et pas d'une chute... Et puis même si c'est prouver apple va te dire que c'est une mauvaise utilisation du produit qui a provoquer la casse donc hors garantie je pense...


----------



## adixya (17 Décembre 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> La casse peut peut-être s'expliquer par une mise en résonnance de la paroi vitrée près de l'enceinte. C'est un phénomène physique qui peut être puissant!
> 
> Des ponts se sont écroulés avec une marche en cadence...
> 
> ...




Et tu vas prouver comment que la vitre de l'iPad a une résonance a la même fréquence qu'une des fréquences contenues dans la musique du monsieur ?


----------



## gmaa (17 Décembre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Et tu vas prouver comment que la vitre de l'iPad a une résonance a la même fréquence qu'une des fréquences contenues dans la musique du monsieur ?



Réessayer bien sûr! 
Pas avec le mien...

Sérieux : *Il faut quand même expliquer clairement le contexte à Mr Apple.*

Autre chose l'iPad bien que plat n'en est pas moins une caisse! Et une caisse ça résonne...
Ce n'est pas la vitre qui a résonné mais la boîte et il fallait bien de la place pour que le volume change. La vitre était le "maillon" faible...

En passant, l'ipad n'a pas résisté. Qu'en est-il des oreilles...


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Décembre 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> En passant, l'ipad n'a pas résisté. Qu'en est-il des oreilles...


Le phénomène de mise en résonance est affaire de fréquence pas de puissance.
Les  ponts qui censément peuvent s'écrouler au passage d'un bataillon  n'entrent pas en résonance car les soldats tapent fort du pied mais  plutôt parce que la fréquence de leurs pas est identique à sa fréquence  de résonance (fréquence propre à chaque structure, le pont de la rivière  Kwaï ne résonne pas à la même fréquence que le pont de Normandie).
Chaque structure a une fréquence de résonance, un iPad comme autre chose.
Tous les concepteurs le savent.
Ceux qui conçoivent les ponts sont particulièrement sensibles à ce phénomène, en revanche je doute que chez Apple on cherche vraiment à connaitre le point de rupture d'un iPad en cas d'exposition à une vibration.
Je doute donc que le SAV émette cette hypothèse.

Mais je suis tout prêt à croire que c'est plausible.
Et je rejoins gmaa : 


gmaa a dit:


> *Il faut quand même expliquer clairement le contexte à Mr Apple.*


Plusieurs fois s'il le faut.


----------



## cillab (18 Décembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Le phénomène de mise en résonance est affaire de fréquence pas de puissance.
> Les  ponts qui censément peuvent s'écrouler au passage d'un bataillon  n'entrent pas en résonance car les soldats tapent fort du pied mais  plutôt parce que la fréquence de leurs pas est identique à sa fréquence  de résonance (fréquence propre à chaque structure, le pont de la rivière  Kwaï ne résonne pas à la même fréquence que le pont de Normandie).
> Chaque structure a une fréquence de résonance, un iPad comme autre chose.
> Tous les concepteurs le savent.
> ...





 oui +1 cela fait partie des cas Rare mais malheureusement possibleon peut casser du verre en chantant(du cristal) a un autre niveau de puissance ,pourquoi pas une tablette  l'écrand est plus grand q'un télèphone a voir un expert en acoustique


----------



## tilapp30 (18 Décembre 2014)

Merci pour tous vos commentaires,

Les derniers nous redonnent de l'espoir, l'appareil est pour l'instant toujours au sav Apple. 

Nous allons fortement insister et reinsister pour faire valoir nos droits. 

Joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## adixya (19 Décembre 2014)

Si ils vous le changent ce sera plus pour ne pas faire d'histoire et risquer de perdre un client que parce qu'ils auront su prouver l'existence d'un mode de résonance a une des fréquences contenues dans la musique de ton ami.


----------

